# Fairshare Vacation Owners Association  2019 annual meeting



## Richelle (Jul 26, 2019)

So, I know the annual meeting is in Austin this year, but there is no link to more details, so I don’t know when it is. Anyone know?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jul 26, 2019)

Went to the desktop version of the website and got more details. November 7th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 3, 2019)

Just a reminder that registering happens next week.  

*Meet Us in Austin*
Save the date - the 2019 Annual Owners Meeting will be held Thursday, Nov. 7, 2019, in the eclectic and vibrant city of Austin, Texas! Registration will open on August 8, 2019 so be ready to sign up and we’ll see you there!


----------



## Richelle (Aug 3, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just a reminder that registering happens next week.
> 
> *Meet Us in Austin*
> Save the date - the 2019 Annual Owners Meeting will be held Thursday, Nov. 7, 2019, in the eclectic and vibrant city of Austin, Texas! Registration will open on August 8, 2019 so be ready to sign up and we’ll see you there!



I wonder if they will keep it small again. The last one had probably less then 100 people in the room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 5, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I wonder if they will keep it small again. The last one had probably less then 100 people in the room.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Given the resort in Austin isn't all that big, I would surmise it will cater to a smaller audience.  That said, there's always hotel stays available as well.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 5, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Given the resort in Austin isn't all that big, I would surmise it will cater to a smaller audience.  That said, there's always hotel stays available as well.



When they had it in Vegas last year, I figured they would do it in one of their resorts, but instead had it in Caesar’s Palace. If Austin is small, I doubt they will have it there, but I could be wrong. Either way, you I’m booked at Wyndham Austin. Hopefully they won’t have it across town. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Aug 5, 2019)

Richelle said:


> When they had it in Vegas last year, I figured they would do it in one of their resorts, but instead had it in Caesar’s Palace. If Austin is small, I doubt they will have it there, but I could be wrong. Either way, you I’m booked at Wyndham Austin. Hopefully they won’t have it across town.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there last year with my wife. Great location and the roof top pool has some nice views. Take a tour of the capital building if you have time.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 5, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I wonder if they will keep it small again. The last one had probably less then 100 people in the room.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I counted. It was 100 owners. There will be at least one less owner there this time. lol


----------



## Richelle (Aug 5, 2019)

bendadin said:


> I counted. It was 100 owners. There will be at least one less owner there this time. lol



I wasn’t going to go, but I’ve never been to Austin. It will make for a nice trip and I get to see one of their newer resorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 5, 2019)

Richelle said:


> When they had it in Vegas last year, I figured they would do it in one of their resorts, but instead had it in Caesar’s Palace. If Austin is small, I doubt they will have it there, but I could be wrong. Either way, you I’m booked at Wyndham Austin. Hopefully they won’t have it across town.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I doubt they will have the actual conference at the resort itself - IME the resorts really aren't set up to host conferences well.  What I meant is that I would think most timeshare owners will actually attempt to stay at the local resort(s) if they're going to attend the annual owner's conference, so the location chosen in some way demonstrates the intent of the sizing of the conference itself.  For example, I've heard that previous conferences were held in Orlando - which has a large number of Wyndham resorts that have a large selection of inventory.  So does Vegas.  Austin, not so much. AFAIK they only have the single resort building in the city itself.  That said, there's always Wyndham hotels as well.  But I get the sense that the Austin shindig is not going to cater to a larger audience.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 5, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I wasn’t going to go, but I’ve never been to Austin. It will make for a nice trip and I get to see one of their newer resorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me either. But we were waiting for a bucket list cruise to discount and it did. It is the next day so we will gladly miss the meeting this year. lol


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 5, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I wasn’t going to go, but I’ve never been to Austin. It will make for a nice trip and I get to see one of their newer resorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same.  We booked a studio at the Austin resort from Nov 5-8 for now.  Right now airfare seems pretty pricey.  Waiting on some discounted flights to come along before we commit to actually going.


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 5, 2019)

My post to this topic never printed because it was censored since this was my first reason for joining TUG as you had more information about Wyndham than waa available. I wanted to know about the FF trust withdrawing from Wyndham in November 2016 before Voyager was introduced in May 2017 one year after GSL waa notified of action taken that November.  No one could answer my question on why I was never allowed on Voyager but told repeatedly IF I was on club wyndham i was on Voyager. Now that Privileges is being introduced with no resale deeds allowed i have been told by timeshare sales that would


----------



## Richelle (Aug 6, 2019)

Nomad34 said:


> My post to this topic never printed because it was censored since this was my first reason for joining TUG as you had more information about Wyndham than waa available. I wanted to know about the FF trust withdrawing from Wyndham in November 2016 before Voyager was introduced in May 2017 one year after GSL waa notified of action taken that November.  No one could answer my question on why I was never allowed on Voyager but told repeatedly IF I was on club wyndham i was on Voyager. Now that Privileges is being introduced with no resale deeds allowed i have been told by timeshare sales that would



Where are you getting this information?  I assume some salesmen at a resort. They spew a lot of nonsense. The withdrawal is nonsense. Voyage is the website and has nothing to do with the trust. If you can login to MyClubWyndham.com, you’re on voyager.  If you cannot, you need to re-register your account. Everyone needed to RE-register because none of the old user ID’d moved to the new system. If you haven’t done it, you need too.  

Resales have never been allowed. Piggyback or Foreclosure deeds bought direct from Wyndham were. Sales people would often refer to them as resale, but the key is, they were bought from Wyndham and not a third party.  If you are currently VIP, you will be grandfathered into the new Privileges program. You will retain your current benefits and any new ones. 

Finally, never listen to what a timeshare sales person tells you. It’s mostly lies. They tell you what you want to hear so you will buy. That’s not exclusive to Wyndham. Stop going to updates. It’s a waste of time to get “answers” that are nonsense and/or lies, so why waste your vacation time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman (Aug 6, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Where are you getting this information?  I assume some salesmen at a resort. They spew a lot of nonsense. The withdrawal is nonsense. Voyage is the website and has nothing to do with the trust. If you can login to MyClubWyndham.com, you’re on voyager.  If you cannot, you need to re-register your account. Everyone needed to RE-register because none of the old user ID’d moved to the new system. If you haven’t done it, you need too.
> 
> Resales have never been allowed. Piggyback or Foreclosure deeds bought direct from Wyndham were. Sales people would often refer to them as resale, but the key is, they were bought from Wyndham and not a third party.  If you are currently VIP, you will be grandfathered into the new Privileges program. You will retain your current benefits and any new ones.
> 
> ...




Wrong thread??


----------



## Braindead (Aug 6, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Where are you getting this information?  I assume some salesmen at a resort. They spew a lot of nonsense. The withdrawal is nonsense. Voyage is the website and has nothing to do with the trust. If you can login to MyClubWyndham.com, you’re on voyager.  If you cannot, you need to re-register your account. Everyone needed to RE-register because none of the old user ID’d moved to the new system. If you haven’t done it, you need too.
> 
> Resales have never been allowed. Piggyback or Foreclosure deeds bought direct from Wyndham were. Sales people would often refer to them as resale, but the key is, they were bought from Wyndham and not a third party.  If you are currently VIP, you will be grandfathered into the new Privileges program. You will retain your current benefits and any new ones.
> 
> ...


You might want to search Nomad34, many tried in vain to help with no success. She claimed to still be on the old website for months after it was gone.
Then indicated they had a special website for her if I remember correctly


----------



## Richelle (Aug 6, 2019)

Braindead said:


> You might want to search Nomad34, many tried in vain to help with no success. She claimed to still be on the old website for months after it was gone.
> Then indicated they had a special website for her if I remember correctly



I am just getting annoyed, that people believe the nonsense being thrown at them during these update. I’m so tired of hearing “I went to an update to get answers” or “a Wyndham rep at the resort told me...”.  Why people trust the word of someone who’s paycheck relies on whether they buy or not, is beyond me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 6, 2019)

comicbookman said:


> Wrong thread??



What do you mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 6, 2019)

Told this would be illegal by Wyndham but who cares?Thank you all again for your words of wisdom ?  I have so many problems with this website because it keeps asking me to rejoin just like Wyndham sales people. I only go to get another 30k rewards because i enjoy visiting friends and family in Alabama (no condos) Pensacola (no condos) and family where the word Wyndham is taboo.  You all kept questioning my website as if i were senile and probably if I was on Myclubwyndham i was on Voyager BUT the head sales at Smoky Mountain tried several times to demonstrate it using my password but with no luck. Every time you mention the site is down. mine isn't.  The officer from Fairfield showed me their website to purchase after cancelling and paying $1299 or more for a trust lawyer and $3000. for the website you could start paying per vacation rather than per month. Ic you didn't vacation don't pay til next year or whatever which i had seen demonstated by another group and would never relinquish my deeds


----------



## Richelle (Aug 6, 2019)

Nomad34 said:


> Told this would be illegal by Wyndham but who cares?Thank you all again for your words of wisdom ?  I have so many problems with this website because it keeps asking me to rejoin just like Wyndham sales people. I only go to get another 30k rewards because i enjoy visiting friends and family in Alabama (no condos) Pensacola (no condos) and family where the word Wyndham is taboo.  You all kept questioning my website as if i were senile and probably if I was on Myclubwyndham i was on Voyager BUT the head sales at Smoky Mountain tried several times to demonstrate it using my password but with no luck. Every time you mention the site is down. mine isn't.  The officer from Fairfield showed me their website to purchase after cancelling and paying $1299 or more for a trust lawyer and $3000. for the website you could start paying per vacation rather than per month. Ic you didn't vacation don't pay til next year or whatever which i had seen demonstated by another group and would never relinquish my deeds



You don’t owe us a screenshot, but it would help to see what your seeing as far as the website. Fairfield is now Wyndham. Some resorts still hold their Fairfield name, and the trust still hold the name but its Wyndham now. Fairfield is just a name these days. Not a company. Anyone who says they are a Fairfield “officer” is pulling your chain. 

Anyone can pay per vacation, it’s called Extra Holidays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you Richelle for trying to understand what i was saying. My deeds are Fairfield placed in the trust with deeded weeks but changed to points and later placed in a living trust that caused the split later in 2017 which is now being promoted as Privileges. Some sales presenters believe it will be for CWA members only which is illegal by timeshare exit sales personnel. I am just biding my time until November when i complete my 402k.  The exit person just told me there is no true value to deeds since Wyndham is happy to get them back through Ovations for free so I may try Limited Edition if its not too late.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 6, 2019)

Nomad34 said:


> Thank you Richelle for trying to understand what i was saying. My deeds are Fairfield placed in the trust with deeded weeks but changed to points and later placed in a living trust that caused the split later in 2017 which is now being promoted as Privileges. Some sales presenters believe it will be for CWA members only which is illegal by timeshare exit sales personnel. I am just biding my time until November when i complete my 402k.  The exit person just told me there is no true value to deeds since Wyndham is happy to get them back through Ovations for free so I may try Limited Edition if its not too late.



Ok, so you have a converted fixed week. The fixed week you bought when it was Fairfield.  Still, there is no Fairfield.  Hasn’t been for awhile.  It was changed to Wyndham Vacation resorts and is now Wyndham Destination. There was no split in 2017. They did spin off last year, from Wyndham Worldwide. I think the sales people are trying and confuse you. Rest assured, They are not taking anything from you. 

Privileges is the new VIP program. Has nothing to do with the trust and the trust is not changing. Despite what the sales people are feeding you, they don’t know anymore then the rest of us, on what’s happening in 2020. They make up stories to try and manipulate you into buying more points. Do yourself and everyone else a favor, and do not repeat anything you hear from them. You’re just going to confuse the newbies who don’t know any better. 

It’s not to late to do limited edition. In case you didn’t already know, you cannot use guest certificates on reservations made with Limited Edition you points. So if you were going to send friends or family or rent it out, you or another owner will have to be there in person to check them in.  The Ovations process was pretty smooth and painless when I turned in my small contract. It was resale so it didn’t qualify for limited edition. Less then a month. This is a good time of year to do it, as many people wait until after they are done vacationing to start the process.   So the process takes less then a month in most cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you Richelle for trying to understand what i was saying. My deeds are Fairfield placed in the trust with deeded weeks but changed to points and later placed in a living trust that caused the split later in 2017 which is now being promoted as Privileges. Some sales presenters believe it will be for CWA members only which is illegal by timeshare exit sales personnel. I am just biding my time until November when i complete my 402k.  The exit person just told me there is no true value to deeds since Wyndham is happy to get them back through Ovations for free so I may try Limited Edition if its not too late.


----------



## am1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Should only be in Orlando, Las Vegas, ft lauderdale,  Branson, Williamsburg, possibly Alexandria/national harbor.


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 6, 2019)

Richelle said:


> It was changed to Club Wyndham and now Wyndham Destination.



Club Wyndham Plus is still Club Wyndham Plus... 
Wyndham Worldwide became Wyndham Destinations.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 6, 2019)

IsaiahB said:


> Club Wyndham Plus is still Club Wyndham Plus...
> Wyndham Worldwide became Wyndham Destinations.



That should have read Wyndham Vacation resorts, not Club Wyndham. It’s actually Club Wyndham Plus. I spaced. Fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone having any luck registering for the meeting?   I'm getting 'nothing but greens here' when I click on the link


----------



## bendadin (Aug 8, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> Anyone having any luck registering for the meeting?   I'm getting 'nothing but greens here' when I click on the link



That is all I can get as well. I wasn't going to go but this Clearwater stay has turned out to be such a mess, I might just drop in.


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 8, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> Anyone having any luck registering for the meeting?   I'm getting 'nothing but greens here' when I click on the link


That is also what I get, gotta love the inefficiencies of those folks!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 8, 2019)

I called. After 14 minutes, I was told registration will open today but they didn't know what time. The VC's supervisor suggested checking back this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 8, 2019)

comicbookman said:


> Wrong thread??


If you have someone on "ignore" and they incite a spin-off conversation, you won't see the provocative post, only the replies and they may appear strange. This thread looked the same to me as to you. Just FYI.

On Topic: I would like to attend one of these some day. Maybe if they hosted in the Smokies.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 8, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> I called. After 14 minutes, I was told registration will open today but they didn't know what time. The VC's supervisor suggested checking back this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk



I had the same issue and they told me 9. Didn’t open until around 9:25. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 8, 2019)

Registration is now open. They put the “Register now” link above the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks, Richelle. I was able to register.  Austin here we come


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 8, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thanks, Richelle. I was able to register.  Austin here we come


Me Too


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 8, 2019)

I am registered as well.  Staying at the Wyndham Austin.


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 8, 2019)

It is already a sold out event, wait list only at this time.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 8, 2019)

erniecrews said:


> It is already a sold out event, wait list only at this time.



That was faster then last year. Last years lasted about a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 8, 2019)

Either it’s going to be smaller then last years or more people are signing up because of the Privileges program. 

I would still recommend signing up for the wait list. People are bound to drop out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 8, 2019)

I added myself to waitlist.


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 9, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Either it’s going to be smaller then last years or more people are signing up because of the Privileges program.
> 
> I would still recommend signing up for the wait list. People are bound to drop out.
> 
> ...


It appears they have re-opened registration.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2019)

erniecrews said:


> It appears they have re-opened registration.



I saw they changed the graphic. Do we know if it’s reopened for sure, or are they just allowing people to sign up for the waitlist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 9, 2019)

It said it was waitlisting, but when I registered the confirmation NOWHERE says Waitlist.  So who knows.


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 9, 2019)

I would say, if you get an email confirmation, you should be good to go..


----------



## Richelle (Aug 10, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> It said it was waitlisting, but when I registered the confirmation NOWHERE says Waitlist.  So who knows.



Did you get an email confirmation when you signed up that said you were on the waitlist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 10, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Did you get an email confirmation when you signed up that said you were on the waitlist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




NO I got a confirmation.  It makes no mention of a waitlist.

AAMOF the title of the eMail says "Registration Confirmation: 2019 Fairshare Plus Annual Owners Meeting"


----------



## Richelle (Oct 27, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> NO I got a confirmation.  It makes no mention of a waitlist.
> 
> AAMOF the title of the eMail says "Registration Confirmation: 2019 Fairshare Plus Annual Owners Meeting"



Did you get another email a few weeks ago detailing the schedule?


----------



## Richelle (Oct 27, 2019)

We booked our flight a couple weeks ago.  My cousin wants to do somethings there, so I made the reservations. One of them is a night walking tour of Austin. Now I just have to find parking at a place that has in and out privileges for less then $30 a day.  If not, guess I’m spending $150 for parking. 

What do you all have planned other then the meeting?


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Richelle said:


> We booked our flight a couple weeks ago.  My cousin wants to do somethings there, so I made the reservations. One of them is a night walking tour of Austin. Now I just have to find parking at a place that has in and out privileges for less then $30 a day.  If not, guess I’m spending $150 for parking.
> 
> What do you all have planned other then the meeting?



Hope to see you! We will get in on the 31st and leave later in the day on the 8th.

We didn't rent a car last time we were there and won't this time either unless there is something we want to do for a day or two that is farther away than the buses or rail go. We walked a lot when we were in Austin last time. My sister and BIL rented a car for the day and drove to Waco to visit the Magnolia Farms shops. A lot of people watch Chip and Joanna Gaines show on HGTV.

There is metered parking on the streets close to the resort, $2 an hour, and there are hours late at night that parking is free. Maybe midnight to 8AM?

We took the bus from the airport, $2.50, which gives you a 24 hour bus and rail pass. Walked out the door of the airport and the bus stop was to the right. Route 20 and you will need a transfer. Tell the driver you are going to 8th and Nueces Streets. There are several routes that will drop you on Lavaca St., a one way street, and you walk a couple of blocks to the timeshare. When you get on to go back to the airport you will get on at Guadalupe St. which is a one way street back the other way and a block closer to the timeshare.

*EDITED:* *My husband and I were just looking at the bus schedule online  You take the route 20 bus. However I can't tell if you transfer at Riverside or stay on the same bus but you pay the transfer price $2.50. That also gets you a 24 hour pass on the buses but not the rail from what I can tell. You will get off at 8th and Lavaca St. The bus runs every 15 minutes and takes about 35 minutes to get to the stop where you will get off.*

We did the tour of the capitol building and ate in the Capitol Grille. We will go back to eat there again. We also ate at the Texas Chili Parlor, the Moonshine Patio Bar & Grille, and the Iron Cactus and can recommend all three. When you read the reviews of the Texas Chili Parlor you will see not to expect too much of the decor and service but the food is good. We weren't impressed with Stubbs Bar-B-Q and hope to try Franklin Barbecue or Terry Black's Barbecue this time. We never made it to Torchy's Tacos or Juan in a Million. Maybe this time. Voodoo Doughnuts is a must!

If you will be in Austin on Sunday, November 3, the Bullock Texas State History Museum has free admission on the first Sunday of each month. There is an IMAX theater with different movies playing but that isn't free and you can go see a movie without having to pay admission to the museum. Take a walk and look at the wall graffiti at the Hope Outdoor Gallery. I like flowers and gardens and may visit either the Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center or the Ziker Botanical Gardens this trip. I have to find out if there are flowers blooming in early November. We were there in early February last time and nothing was even greening up yet.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 28, 2019)

We used the metered parking and only got 1 ticket.  And it was silly (my BIL's didn't read the posted signs).  

The parking meter hours are different depending on the day of the week.  Outside these times, it's free (and it was no problem finding a spot). They say it's safe and we had no problems.

*Parking meters in the downtown area (IH-35 to Lamar Boulevard, and Lady Bird Lake to 10th Street) operate during the following times:*

Monday and Tuesday - 8 a.m. to 6 p.m.
Wednesday through Friday - 8 a.m. to 12 midnight.
Saturday, 11 a.m. to 12 midnight.
The resort is more than accommodating and friendly.  When my SIL visited during the day, they suggested she park in the resort visitors area while she was there (free). It was slow and parking was plentiful.

Love your use and information on public transportation, Jan.  We'd likely use it and not get a car except for family in the area that we'll travel to see. 

Sure hope to spend some time with our TUG friends. We do have plans to see family, but will join in any get-togethers that we can.  We are there Nov 6-9.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 28, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Hope to see you! We will get in on the 31st and leave later in the day on the 8th.
> 
> We didn't rent a car last time we were there and won't this time either unless there is something we want to do for a day or two that is farther away than the buses or rail go. We walked a lot when we were in Austin last time. My sister and BIL rented a car for the day and drove to Waco to visit the Magnolia Farms shops. A lot of people watch Chip and Joanna Gaines show on HGTV.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the details!  We have Friday free, so we might hit a few places outside Austin, so we needed a car. We will be there the 6th to the 10th. We have to leave super early on the 10th, so we won’t be able to do any touristy stuff that day. I will definitely see about visiting LBK Wildflower Center or the Botanical Garden.   I definitely love me some doughnuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Oct 28, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> We used the metered parking and only got 1 ticket.  And it was silly (my BIL's didn't read the posted signs).
> 
> The parking meter hours are different depending on the day of the week.  Outside these times, it's free (and it was no problem finding a spot). They say it's safe and we had no problems.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the details on the metered parking. We are usually in before midnight, so I don’t think we’ll be able to take advantage of the free parking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 28, 2019)

At Glade where possible remuneration. Great news.  Call or text me for 2020 or email. zhnewb51@gmail.com


----------



## Richelle (Oct 28, 2019)

Nomad34 said:


> At Glade where possible remuneration. Great news.  Call or text me for 2020 or email. zhnewb51@gmail.com



Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Thank you for the details on the metered parking. We are usually in before midnight, so I don’t think we’ll be able to take advantage of the free parking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If I remember correctly it was easy enough to stay in the guidelines (my bil's simply did not plug the meter on one of those later nights (because we hadn't earlier in the week)).  I think the different times on different days is the challenging part of it.  Some meters you can pay from your phone (I'm not sure about these) but you might have to physically move your car after so long. We were driving somewhere every day so it wasn't that big a deal (except they didn't plug it when they should have lol).

Also found this (so you just have to stay up til 8pm )

              Austin parking meters charge $1 per hour and limit your stay to 4 hours. 
              Meters are enforced during the day and are free during the night and on 
              city holidays. Meters are enforced during the day and are free during the 
              night and on city holidays.

I'm going to plan to use the meters but worst case scenario will use the resort parking. 

Looking forward to seeing folks in Austin!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 30, 2019)

Richelle said:


> needed a car



If you only need a car for a day or two, there is at least an Enterprise
within about three blocks that has after-hours dropoffs available.

That's how we did it in at the beginning of this month when we just
wanted a one night rental to go visit the Alamo in San Antonio.

And we walked a lot but Uber'd to the places a bit farther away.
Great BBQ everywhere, and very short walk to breakfast/lunch/dinner
at Walton's Fancy and Staple - highly recommend it.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 30, 2019)

WyndhamBarter said:


> If you only need a car for a day or two, there is at least an Enterprise
> within about three blocks that has after-hours dropoffs available.
> 
> That's how we did it in at the beginning of this month when we just
> ...



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Oct 30, 2019)

I know this is probably not a surprise to anyone here, but if it matters, I did confirm Mr. Brown will not be in attendance. Instead, Chief Operating Officer, Geoff Richards will be there in his place.

Can someone remind me if he was one of the speakers last year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Oct 30, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I know this is probably not a surprise to anyone here, but if it matters, I did confirm Mr. Brown will not be in attendance. Instead, Chief Operating Officer, Geoff Richards will be there in his place.
> 
> Can someone remind me if he was one of the speakers last year?
> 
> ...



His name sounds familiar so I am thinking yes.


----------

